# Fm Wheel Replicas???? Opinions



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok so i should first state that im not one for buying replica wheels however ive heard about the problem of paint chipping among the oem wheels and how the finish doesnt last as well as the replicas. Any insight would be highly appreciated. Heres a link of the FM replicas that i was one of the options:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7935493718&category=43958

regards

justin


----------



## trav (Nov 24, 2004)

I wasn't sure about replicas either, however, I went ahead and purchased the FM 66's from The Wheel Exchange and I think they look great. Quality is good and it's hard to tell they're not originals.

They were also very nice to deal with and very helpful in answering all of my questions. Shipping was fast too.

Trav


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

would you happen to have any pics you could post. thanks

justin


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting these wheels for my car from The Wheel Exchange. Does anyone know what the correct sizes of tires came with these wheels ? They are 9 1/2" on the rears.


----------



## trav (Nov 24, 2004)

Here's a few pics of the FM 66's in 17" from The Wheel Exchange.


----------



## VollkommenWar (Nov 21, 2004)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Ok so i should first state that im not one for buying replica wheels however ive heard about the problem of paint chipping among the oem wheels and how the finish doesnt last as well as the replicas. Any insight would be highly appreciated. Heres a link of the FM replicas that i was one of the options:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7935493718&category=43958
> 
> regards
> ...


Hi SoCaLE39, they sure look nice to me! AND I am conservative.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Cabriolet said:


> I'm thinking about getting these wheels for my car from The Wheel Exchange. Does anyone know what the correct sizes of tires came with these wheels ? They are 9 1/2" on the rears.


I considered getting replica style 37s from Wheel Exchange like those but I went for OEMs just because I know the quality, fit and finish will be the best. The OEM wheel is forged while the replicas are cast and I wanted the extra strength plus the OEMs are a little lighter weight.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Cabriolet said:


> They are 9 1/2" on the rears.


Will those 9 1/2" wheels fit on the rear of an E39 (non ///M)? The OEM Style 37s are 18x8 in the front and 18x9 in the rear.

The OEM tire size for the OEM Style 37 is 235/40/18s in the front and 265/35/18s in the rear.

I love the Style 37s on the E39!! :thumbup:


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

Me too ... :wave: 

The original size is 9J x 18 ET 24 and 8J x 18 ET 20.

9.5J might rub with incorrect ET value. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

SoCaLE39 said:


> Ok so i should first state that im not one for buying replica wheels however ive heard about the problem of paint chipping among the oem wheels and how the finish doesnt last as well as the replicas. Any insight would be highly appreciated. Heres a link of the FM replicas that i was one of the options:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7935493718&category=43958
> 
> regards
> ...


Keep in mind you will pay a significant weight (and hence performance) penalty with replica wheels, esp at that large size. OEMS are lightweight and strong, while cast replicas may weigh 15lbs or more each. Put that much weight on each corner of your car and you will def. notice slower acceleration and less agile handling, assuming vs. OEM wheels. Many here will rec staying at 17s, performace wise. If you want to go 18s then look for lightweight wheels. I suggest looking for used OEMs.

Unless you don't care about performance and are just buying for looks.


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

Blubim said:


> Keep in mind you will pay a significant weight (and hence performance) penalty with replica wheels, esp at that large size. OEMS are lightweight and strong, while cast replicas may weigh 15lbs or more each. Put that much weight on each corner of your car and you will def. notice slower acceleration and less agile handling, assuming vs. OEM wheels. Many here will rec staying at 17s, performace wise. If you want to go 18s then look for lightweight wheels. I suggest looking for used OEMs.
> 
> Unless you don't care about performance and are just buying for looks.


Sorry, make that 15lbs more, each, not 15lbs each.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

i guess i feel like the oem would be better however i dont see the point in spending the cash for oems which are prone to paint chipping compared to the replicas. Does anyone know if the paint colors between oem and replica are very close or not?? And as far as weight differences can anyone comfirm the exact weight differences because 15lbs xtra seems a little high per wheel, but i could be mistaken!!! I used to work at a Wheel shop and replica "chrome wheels are heavy however painted replicas were rather close to weight...only off by about 5lbs each.

justin


----------



## Blubim (Jan 9, 2004)

This was posted on Roadfly recently:

17" OEM rim/tire = 46.5 lb
18" replica rim/tire = 59.5 lb

Now, I have no idea what wheel/tire combo he was talking about, and granted this is going from 17s to 18s, but this is a major difference.

I only noticed minimal chipping on my OEM 17inch cross spokes (I've had two sets on two different cars) but I can tell you they are a PAIN to clean!

You might look at BBS wheels: high quality (BBS makes many of the OEM wheels for BMW) and generally a vast selection. Talk to someone at Tire Rack regarding weight.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Aftermarket wheels is a choice however non-factory wheels usually have the tendency of having the bolt pattern (120) off a litle causing vibration unless you buy high $$$$ wheels. Another thing to take into consideration is that aftermarket wheels are not always hubcentric/true therefore you must use hubcentric rings which doesnt always work to cure vibration and trust me, after working on german cars, they are very sensitive! Actually i think that replica and oem in 18" would be close in weight...probably about 5lbs off when you think of the numbers. Well thanks for the info and recommendations!

regards

justin


----------

